# Vet Supplies



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

- I must be thick! - why didn't I do this before? Just saved about 20% or more ordering pet diet/flea stuff/worm tabs from www.bestpetpharmacy.co.uk ( no postage over £60 ) coming 24-48 via parcel force. - Just got into the habit of routinely buying it at the vet. Much dearer. AND the operator realised the poor cat has been eating dog biscuits for the last month, as the dippy receptionist gave me the wrong bag on the last visit. - Meowoof!!! - Helena.


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

mixed feelings about these sites, I have bought 'spot on' from them and did consider buying the pills that Jess will be on for life, Incurin, but then after doing quite a lot of research came to 2 conclusions 

1. Vets supplement their office costs with selling vet meds, and if they did not do this then the money would still come from the client in higher consultation costs.

2. Some sites are selling rip of vet meds, which are lower 'strength' or which are placebos in very good imitation boxes, and I feel that the girls lives are worth more than a couple of quid saved.

So I chose against them for anything that is 'perscription' only, would much prefer to buy from a source I trusted.


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

When buying medicines (not urgent vet supplied ones) for 2 x 90+ kilos Great Danes realise that when buying worming tablets and frontline can make GREAT SAVINGS ££££ online so been an idiot for years too! :roll:


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

I have found that http://www.petprescription.co.uk/ are even cheaper and they do not charge postage. i.e. 6 pipettes of Frontline for a 20kg/40Kg dog is £24.99
Ian


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

- Hi Helen! - Yes quite agree you shouldn't buy 'script from dodgy dealers. Obvious really as it's been all over the media re: human pharmaceuticals for some years. Can never get this supply continuously from my vet, as they forget at times to order it in. - Not going to risk it again! You'd think after spending £2000+ last year ( and a regular £1000 for the past 10 ) they might save me a pack. And if you saw the box of 'extras' I come back with after every visit, I could start my own shop! - So I don't think they'll go bust just yet. - Helena.


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

- I get a 'server not found' on petsprescriptions - what have I done?


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

I agree with RR, when you've got danes, you do save loads by buying online, I always buy frontline and worming tabs etc;
The unfortunate thing about danes is that when you go to the vet, they charge double for everything because of their weight....

Thank god for petplan insurance too!!

However, did wise up to going to vet when he had a jippy tum, andtried probiotic yoghurt instead...worked wonders..better than £18 a tube for the stuff at vets....
(Mind you brick ontop of kitchen wastebin also helped him from scrounging in the bin).


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

- Just been outside - cat's tipped bucket of water all over garage ( drinks anywhere due to kidneys ) - Keep eying up possible uses for this bucket.......


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

Sorry, my mistake, it is www.petprescription.co.uk - no `s` at the end.

Ian


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

- Thanks Ian!


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Hi bouncer noticed you use petplan, we did however our policy did not cover Charlie abroad, switched to Tesco.

Roy


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Sorry Helen, 
They have already upped their charges after the ruling by the Competition Commission on the practice of loading prices on Vet products. Vets are obliged to also issue Prescriptions on demand and Chemists can order the goods now the cartel has been broken. I am not anti Vet, its just I have to earn my money, and object to paying inflated prices. I dont begrudge them a living, or treat lightly their knowledge or dedication, however competition sharpens up the market.

http://www.opsi.gov.uk/si/si2005/20052751.htm

How often have you seen the `list`of the most ordered treatments/drugs displayed with the price list in your vets? Its the law, and ignored in my vets new £500,000 surgery with 8 small animal vets practising.
Malc


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks for that Roy, so far furthest he has been is Northern Ireland, and the ferry crossing stressed him out....

I just think Petplan offer best deal for me, some others only cover upto a certain amount and you can't always get cover for an ongoing illness.


----------

